# Wireless Router/ WIFI connections



## huntdor (16 Feb 2013)

I have my internet package from Digiweb which is provided through a Thompson modem and with the signal received through cable.I recently purchased a wireless router (for cable) purchased from argos (TP Link N150 CABLE WIRELESS ROUTER) to try and receive a wifi connection.  
However it is causing problems. I have been unable to get the net on other devices and it is causing problems with the internet service itself. I have, I think connected properly. Any ideas? Have I the right type of router?


----------



## Jim2007 (16 Feb 2013)

I've no experience of Digiweb, but are you sure your package includes the use of a WIFI enabled router?  The reason I ask is that all cable operators over here (Switzerland) require an additional fee and a different modem before you can hook up a router to it...


----------



## JohnJay (16 Feb 2013)

yeah, is sounds like you have the right device, but I am not fimilar with that model. Do you know if Digiweb provide you with a fixed or dynamic IP address? If its fixed you will have to configure this on to the new router. 

Does your laptop establish a wireless connection to the device? or does it fail while connecting?


----------



## paulcoade (16 Feb 2013)

I think digiweb use a fixed IP address and DNS servers . If you haven't got them written down somewhere you could go to the PC you've been using and check what they are . To do that , go to your network and sharing centre / network connections in the control panel and right click on your local area connection , scroll down and click properties . You should be able to see them there . 
To input them to your router you will need to connect to your router ,go to your browser and log in to the router using the instructions that came with it .

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## dub_nerd (17 Feb 2013)

You are mad to be trying this if you don't know what you are doing. I don't know about Digiweb, but I know that UPC's cable broadband service ties you to the MAC address of the UPC-supplied cable modem. You can't replace it, full stop.

You need to talk to your supplier.


----------



## JohnJay (17 Feb 2013)

dub_nerd said:


> You are mad to be trying this if you don't know what you are doing. I don't know about Digiweb, but I know that UPC's cable broadband service ties you to the MAC address of the UPC-supplied cable modem. You can't replace it, full stop.
> 
> You need to talk to your supplier.



You dont replace the UPC/Digiweb supplied device, you connect your cable router in to it. The cable router then creates a LAN to which you can connect your devices (laptops, iPhones, etc) to.

you dont need to do this with newer UPC (Cisco) devices. They have a wireless router built in.


----------



## dub_nerd (17 Feb 2013)

JohnJay said:


> You dont replace the UPC/Digiweb supplied device, you connect your cable router in to it. The cable router then creates a LAN to which you can connect your devices (laptops, iPhones, etc) to.
> 
> you dont need to do this with newer UPC (Cisco) devices. They have a wireless router built in.


 
Why would you use a _cable_ router to do this, since you aren't plugging it into the cable? All you need is a wireless router with ethernet ports. That on its own, though, doesn't guarantee that you will be able to do this. (Some of) the Thompson routers supplied by UPC don't let you set up a bridging mode to devolve routing functions to your own router, but there is a way to work around it by setting up a DMZ. I've no idea about the issues with Digiweb (sorry OP).


----------



## JohnJay (17 Feb 2013)

how would you connect it if you didnt connect it with a cable? The digiweb device is not wireless. 

from the Digiweb website:
*How is the service connected to my computer or network ?*
  From the integrated radio and antenna unit mounted at roof height, a  single data cable is brought down to near ground level on the outside of  the building, and enters the building through a single hole which will  be sealed with silicon filler, and terminated in a wallmount data  socket. A special Power-Over-Ethernet (POE) connector is used to power  the radio unit and this will require a nearby power socket. A patch  cable is provided to connect from the data socket to your computer  network port or network device. 

The "network device" in question could be your cable router.

Digiweb's device only supplies you with one (public) IP address. if you only have one PC then you plug your PC straight in to this device and use this public IP address. If you want to share your broadband so that you can use it on other PC's/devices then you need to use a router.


----------



## dub_nerd (17 Feb 2013)

JohnJay said:


> how would you connect it if you didnt connect it with a cable? The digiweb device is not wireless.
> 
> from the Digiweb website:
> *How is the service connected to my computer or network ?*
> ...


 
A cable modem is a modem for receiving internet over coaxial cable, using the DOCSIS cable protocol. A modem with any old wire going into it, even if Digiweb refer to it as a "data cable" is not a cable modem. Likewise, a router with ethernet ports is not a "cable router". I don't mean to be picky here, but that's the terminology. Sorry about the mix-up.

The setup you are describing sounds like fixed wireless internet with a single ethernet output and no routing. In that case adding a router is simple, you just plug the ethernet into a LAN port on your WiFI router, and set the router's server side ethernet address to the fixed IP and DNS servers provided by the ISP (or to obtain an address via DHCP if the IP isn't fixed).

The router type required is just WiFi with 4-port ethernet -- generally available for 40 or 50 euro. No ADSL, cable, or any other sort of modem functionality is required.


----------



## dub_nerd (17 Feb 2013)

I just looked up the router model that the OP mentioned. Strangely, Curry's in the UK _do_ refer to it as a "cable router" -- even though it's nothing of the sort -- perhaps because they recommend it for use with BT's Infinity fiber service. Everyone else refers to it as a "wireless pocket router".  It is only recommended for use in an average room-sized area. OP -- do you really only need WiFi coverage in one room? If not, you may want something different -- by the same manufacturer there is the TL-WR841N but there's a host of other options.

http://www.elara.ie/products/wlrouters.aspx?available=checked


----------



## JohnJay (17 Feb 2013)

I think you are mixing your terminology here - I am talking about a Cable ROUTER, you are talking about a cable MODEM. two different devices. 
A cable ROUTER which will work with Digiweb, NTL or any other non-dsl provider. 

Look at this image. The router is the device in the middle, on the right is a MODEM. The modem is usually supplied by the service provider.  http://kbserver.netgear.com/images/n101668_image01.gif


----------



## dub_nerd (17 Feb 2013)

JohnJay said:


> I think you are mixing your terminology here - I am talking about a Cable ROUTER, you are talking about a cable MODEM. two different devices.
> A cable ROUTER which will work with Digiweb, NTL or any other non-dsl provider.
> 
> Look at this image. The router is the device in the middle, on the right is a MODEM. The modem is usually supplied by the service provider. http://kbserver.netgear.com/images/n101668_image01.gif


 
No, my terminology is right. Often you get router and modem functions built into the same device, so the device might be referred to as a "cable router" (i.e. cable modem + router) or an "ADSL router" (i.e. ADSL modem + router). If there is no modem functionality, it's just a router. Look at the one in your picture -- why is it a "cable" router? It's just a router. And why do you say non-dsl? It'll also work just fine plugged into a DSL modem, as with any other modem.


----------



## JohnJay (17 Feb 2013)

ah, I give up.

What would I know, I only do this for a living. 

Maybe Which can do a better job. 
[broken link removed]


----------



## dub_nerd (17 Feb 2013)

JohnJay said:


> ah, I give up.
> 
> What would I know, I only do this for a living.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I noticed lots of UK suppliers are confused about this too. Maybe it's because they only seem to distinguish between DSL (BT-style) and cable (Virgin Media-style) ... probably the UK doesn't need the same plethora of fixed wireless providers as we have here, due to not having such crappy infrastructure. And ADSL modems are almost always combined with a router in a single device these days.

But you didn't answer my question. I have a wireless router connected to my UPC cable modem. Does that make it a cable router? ... I also have the same router model plugged into a Digiweb satellite modem. Is that a cable router too? It's the same router that I had plugged into my Eircom-supplied standalone Zyxel ADSL modem years ago. Was it a cable router then too, or an ADSL one? Why?


----------



## Time (17 Feb 2013)

It is a plain ordinary router. 

It will accept any internet you plug into it and makes it wireless.


----------



## AlbacoreA (17 Feb 2013)

LOL. What a trainwreck of a thread. This is the Argos description of the device... "TP-LINK 150Mbps Wireless N Router for Cable" I'm sure the description is intended to help non techies pick the right product. They should read this thread and think again.

huntdor - Ignore Wifi. Get the wired connection working first. Connect a computer via ethernet cable to the TP Link in one of the 4 lan ports on the back. If that doesn't give you a connection then you'll have to do what paulcoade said. 

BTW - Its on their website
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]



> Basic Setup for all Routers
> Please note: After you have connected your Router to the Metro Thomson modem, you need to reboot the Metro Thomson modem by unplugging the modem's power supply unit for 5 seconds before plugging it back in again.  This process needs to be completed for everytime a change of device (computer, Router, Firewall, etc) connecting directly to the Metro Thomson modem occurs, else the Metro Thomson modem will not recognise the change of device.
> 
> Your Router must be an Ethernet Broadband Router suitable for cable modem connections and NOT an ADSL Broadband Router that connects via a landline.
> ...


----------



## dub_nerd (17 Feb 2013)

AlbacoreA said:


> LOL. What a trainwreck of a thread


 


And just to muddy the waters a bit more ...




AlbacoreA said:


> Your Router must be an Ethernet Broadband Router suitable for cable modem connections and NOT an ADSL Broadband Router that connects via a landline.


 
Actually, that'll generally work just fine too. Have done it myself. You don't have to use the ADSL bit.


----------

